# my new evening fun



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

so i got an adult beagle last year for xmas. he didnt make much of any noise in the woods the firs and most of his second seasons with me. finally he opened up a little at the end of last season. it was great. 
then the other night we were out in the garden i the yard was full of rabbits. so i went and got him out of the house and let him at it. he was baying his fool head off. awesome...

dave


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nothing sweeter!

I wouldn't discuss it online!


Old Fred


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice Dave, just becareful afterall it is still the nesting season. 
My offer still stands on the use of the pen if you would like to give your hound a challenge.

Chuck


----------

